# Bicycle OUI



## Taylor (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi i was wondering what someone would be charged with if they were stopped on a bicycle while drunk on a public way, thanks.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just whatever you do don't refuse the BT or you will lose your right to ride a bicycle for up to 180 days with the possibility of lifetime suspension.... come on people


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

111B-8 Protective Custody, or disorderly conduct as the case may be.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

U.L.I.A.R.S.B.

Biking while under the influence of intoxicating liqours.....Statutory right of arrest.... Good all day long....

*cough* sarcasm *cough* --------- Nuke TRT


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

*PC*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

smack up side of head?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

In California, you can be arrested for OUI on a bicycle. You can also be arrested for OUI on a horse.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

off topic had a .40 on a PBT two nights ago....PCd...released 11 hours later to his wife at a .24


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

TopCop24 said:


> off topic had a .40 on a PBT two nights ago....PCd...released 11 hours later to his wife at a .24


one of the lost towns of central mass?


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

The guy riding the bike, did he have anybody on the front pegs??? if he did absolutely arrest him hahahaha


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> off topic had a .40 on a PBT two nights ago....PCd...released 11 hours later to his wife at a .24


.40, ship his butt to the hospital...he should have been pumped. You don't want him to wake up dead in your cell...that's alcohol poisoning, and besides, you can't be sure if he has anything else on board. Play it safe, get him to a medical facility. I know most E.R.'s don't like taking our drunks, but this guy could have been in danger.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

chief801 said:


> .40, ship his butt to the hospital...he should have been pumped. You don't want him to wake up dead in your cell...that's alcohol poisoning, and besides, you can't be sure if he has anything else on board. Play it safe, get him to a medical facility. I know most E.R.'s don't like taking our drunks, but this guy could have been in danger.


I'm 100% with you on that...he was brought to the hospital and released after less than an hour. The guy was a professional, prior to his release when he was talking to us we all thought he would have been a .10 or less. He gave off no signs of the typical drunk.


----------

